# vMusic2 code for prop 1



## HauntCast (Jul 25, 2008)

I need someone who uses the vMusic2 with their Prop 1 to write me/fix the code that Zombie F gave me. I will email you the code and you just have to write the vMusic2 code so it will work correctly. I will give you a Hauntcast T for your help.


----------



## HomeyDaClown (Oct 3, 2009)

I'll take a look at it. I've got some working code and I am good at re-writing/debugging code. There were some issues with firmware updates on the Vmusic2 but it's fairly simple to get going.


----------



## Thisaintmayberry (Aug 23, 2010)

VMusic2 has been notoriously quirky with a prop-1; to the point that EFX-TEC says don't use em. Check their forum board for a pretty extensive list of attempts to get VMusic2 to work. http://www.efx-tek.com/php/smf/index.php?board=24.0


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Poor Jon...He goes WAY above and beyond to help people. That thread is a good read.


----------



## HauntCast (Jul 25, 2008)

He says only 2 people have had a problem with it. I'll take my chances. 
If it sucks I'll be the first to let you guys know.


----------



## uncle (Sep 26, 2007)

On the other side of the coin, I have about 6 of them with Prop-1's and have never had a problem.


----------

